# SideKick or BBQ Sear Box Grill



## skychief12 (Oct 11, 2018)

I'm considering adding one of these to my SmokerPro DLX. Does anyone have advice as to which one to pick and maybe why?


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 11, 2018)

SideKick
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SIDEKICK-RV-LP-GRILL-STAINLESS-FLEMING-SALES-/282801792668

BBQ Sear Box
https://www.campchef.com/smokepro-bbq-sear-box.html

In my uneducated opinion, You are comparing Apples to Oranges.
The SideKick is a portable LP Grill. Much like what I carry around in my RV for "Camping"
But the SmokePro bbq sear box is an accessory for for a Campchef Pellet grill to sear your meat.

If you have a Campchef Pellet Grill, it looks like a perfect accessory to get those sear lines in your creations.
But if you want a portable LP grill, then the Sidekick (or many others) would be nice.

I get my grill lines without actually branding my meat, per sey.


----------



## kruizer (Oct 11, 2018)

If the BBQ sear box grill is a Camp Chef, then that is what it should be because it fits and it is a very good grill. I know. I have one.


----------



## skychief12 (Oct 11, 2018)

Camp Chef's  sidekick is attached to the smoker. It doesn't seem be be the same as the one on Ebay.

"The Sidekick is just that—your pellet grill’s powerful partner in _cooking crime._ The propane powered, single burner accessory easily attaches to most Camp Chef pellet grills. It's designed to give you VersaGrillity™ as one of Camp Chef's 14-inch cooking systems, meaning you can add a griddle, grill, artisan oven, stock pot, and more. The Sidekick has 30,000 BTU and is perfect for searing. Grilling now has more options and greater convenience with the Sidekick."

https://www.campchef.com/smokers-grills/wood-pellet-grills-and-accessories/accessories/sidekick.html


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 11, 2018)

Yeah, entirely different. Looks like the Sidekick is Camp-chef's answer to a side burner. But better.
It has some interesting add on's to it. Like the Pizza Oven.
Where the Sear Box is more limited to being a searing add-on.

I think I would go for Sidekick as it seems to me to be more versatile.
But that may have to do with me using my side burner a lot.
I can get grill marks on my grill. But boiling my taters takes a side burner. ;)

Tough call. Do you think you would be more prone to enjoying having a side burner?

Here is another thought, you can do searing with the Sidekick and *one of these type Lodge pans.*
So you could have your cake, and eat it too. :D


----------



## skychief12 (Oct 11, 2018)

The SideKick also has double the BTUs. They are both the same price but like you I'm leaning toward the sidekick because of the additional options.

I was just looking to see if this site had any experience with either.


----------



## OmahaMyers (Apr 13, 2019)

Regardless of which one you got - what cover did you use? Added the sidekick today and my cover no longer fits.


----------



## dubob (Apr 14, 2019)

I bought my Woodwind SG with the sear box.  My Woodwind is only used at home so if I need to cook additional dishes I use the stove in the house.  I also do sous vide meat cooks and the sear box is great for doing that final sear to my steaks and chops.  If you use the grill in remote locations, then the sidekick might be the better choice.  But at home, not so much.


----------

